# OEM Headers?



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

Impossible to find or just not looking in the right places? Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: OEM Headers? (dubhardallday)*

The converters are pretty much the "headers" to which you speak. Just drop the exhaust and go 2 1/2" from where the front pipes clamp up like I did.


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: OEM Headers? (VWGUY4EVER)*

i need to find the fitment of the header flange. what they look like. might even have to buy a set unless someone has some destroyed ones. and i need to see how the pipes run, i will most likely be starting my own header fab.


----------

